# MOSCOW, Anyone?



## Elyzabeth

Quite difficult now, need to go to London to get fingerprints...

For someone interested in art and history  looks fab!

Anyone with any experiences to share?


----------



## Falcon

:weird:


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe a little music?.....


----------



## Meanderer

Fingerprints in Red Square!


----------



## RadishRose

Hope you see a ballet!


----------



## Meanderer

Russian tea time!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## 911

I had a chance to go there one time. A few years after my Aunt died, my Uncle asked me to go with him to Moscow and Austria and he would pick up the expenses. I thought long and hard about it, but he wanted to go in December around Christmas and that was the deal breaker.


----------



## Meanderer

Acrylic fridge magnet


----------



## Elyzabeth

Has anyone ever actually gone there?

magnets and things are cute... thank you !

However....????


----------



## Meanderer

Nyet!:no:


----------



## Cookie

I enjoyed this movie many years ago,


----------



## Debby

I'm not a traveller at all but the Kremlin sure is a cool looking building or complex!  Lots of very interesting sites to see I'm sure but I'd have to be able to 'see them' without all the travelling stuff in between.  I guess I'm likely only to see these places via documentaries.


----------



## AZ Jim

Why go to Russia sooner or later they'll try to invade us.  Putin is a putz.


----------



## Vivjen

Friend of mine has lived there; twice.
she didn't like it that much...


----------



## Glinda

I love to travel but have never been to Moscow.  My friend, Shawn, has been there several times.  He hates the Russian food but says Moscow has the best subway system anywhere.


----------



## Debby

AZ Jim said:


> Why go to Russia sooner or later they'll try to invade us.  Putin is a putz.




Such a silly Jim!  Besides, Putin has more sense than to want to bother with all of you !


----------



## Cookie

I think Moscow would be the last place I'd go..... and what about those Russian mafia?


----------



## jujube

I always wanted to go to Russia.  My late husband was a Russian translator when he was in the Army and that was one of the places we had planned to travel to after retirement.  It would have been interesting to go with someone who spoke the language.


----------



## Warrigal

One of my grandsons has been to Moscow. He plays in the Sydney Balalaika Orchestra because he is interested in music. Started out playing guitar and now plays a traditional instrument (domra). He is the left handed man third from the left in the front row, just behind the tenor.




In Moscow and St Petersburg they were feted as Australians who play traditional Russian folk songs. They had a similar reception in China and have also travelled to New Zealand to raise money for people affected by the Christchurch earthquake. They don't get paid and any money they get from performing in Australia goes to subsidise travel costs and to purchase costumes and instruments.

http://balalaika.com.au/

I wouldn't hesitate to visit Russia but I would only go on an organised tour because of language difficulties. Years ago we took a Pacific cruise on a Russian ship and discovered that Russians don't actually have horns and cloven feet. This was during the Cold War and before the collapse of the USSR.


----------



## jujube

When we lived in Turkey, we were forbidden to go to Istanbul when the Red Fleet was in the harbor.  Of course, we'd be over there as fast as we could.  It was fun getting to talk to the Russian sailors we'd meet in the Grand Bazaar.  They were always excited to talk to Americans.


----------



## RadishRose

Anyone here ever see the documentary of Billy Joel's  A Matter of Trust- Bridge to Russia from 1987?


----------



## merlin

Hi Elyzabeth

I have been to Moscow several times over the past 12 years or so, (always by train from St.Petersburg) the last was 3 years ago, and to be honest I didn't like it at all. Most of the original city was destroyed during Soviet times and it has the worst of the 50/60s architecture. There is Red Square of course but little else in my opinion. 

If I were visiting Russia for the first time I would go to St.Petersburg which is both a beautiful and cultural city, with lots of museums, parks, an excellent transport system, and a great cafe life if you are into that scene. I am of course biased as my partner (a Russian) hates Moscow and regards St.Peter as being far superior


----------



## Ameriscot

I would love to see those buildings in Red Square but that alone is not enough to make me want to travel there.  My O/H's aunt and uncle when on a group tour there and loved it. 

I just noticed that this thread is in the Holidays section because it was posted by someone in the UK.  Shows the differences - Holidays for Americans means xmas, etc., but for the rest it means vacation.


----------



## Debby

RadishRose said:


> Anyone here ever see the documentary of Billy Joel's  A Matter of Trust- Bridge to Russia from 1987?




That was an interesting experience for those musicians eh?  After years of 'making it' and being on top of their careers, to look out at a disengaged and bored audience???  How weird for them eh?  Thanks for sharing the video RadishRose.


----------



## Pappy

My youngest son has been to Moscow once or maybe twice, not sure. He speaks fluent Russian, which he leaned in the Air Force, and has worked for the NSA since leaving the AF. Since his three children are now married, he has put in for a relocation for a two year stint in Japan.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> I would love to see those buildings in Red Square but that alone is not enough to make me want to travel there.  My O/H's aunt and uncle when on a group tour there and loved it.
> 
> I just noticed that this thread is in the Holidays section because it was posted by someone in the UK.  Shows the differences - Holidays for Americans means xmas, etc., but for the rest it means vacation.



Yes I think you would be disappointed to be honest, we were last there 3 years ago and struggled to fill 3 days of sightseeing. 

The word vacation never really caught on in the UK, holidays really cover every time we are not at work!


----------



## Ameriscot

merlin said:


> Yes I think you would be disappointed to be honest, we were last there 3 years ago and struggled to fill 3 days of sightseeing.
> 
> The word vacation never really caught on in the UK, holidays really cover every time we are not at work!



I've been in the UK for 15 years now and I say holiday.  It now feels foreign for me to say vacation.  It can confuse people though so sometimes here I type holiday/vacation.  I'm bilingual.


----------



## merlin

Ameriscot said:


> I've been in the UK for 15 years now and I say holiday.  It now feels foreign for me to say vacation.  It can confuse people though so sometimes here I type holiday/vacation.  I'm bilingual.



I wish I was bilingual, I can only speak 3 Russian words, yes, no and chicken for some odd reason 

I guess I should say vacation/holiday in future to avoid confusion!!


----------



## Bee

merlin said:


> I wish I was bilingual, I can only speak 3 Russian words, yes, no and chicken for some odd reason
> 
> I guess I should say vacation/holiday in future to avoid confusion!!



No problem  Merlin, holidays or vacation is just fine.

The original poster of this thread is an American lady that has lived in the U.K. for approximately 20 years.


----------



## Ameriscot

Bee said:


> No problem  Merlin, holidays or vacation is just fine.
> 
> The original poster of this thread is an American lady that has lived in the U.K. for approximately 20 years.



It's confusing to Americans though, not to British.  Saying that we are going 'on holiday' confuses my family, still.


----------

